# 1965 GTO - correct color for upholstery help



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm restoring a car that is coded as a 214-36 "Turquoise" interior.

I'm getting a little confused by the vendors who don't have an exact match for the color name. E.g. Legendary's closest match is "Dark Metallic Turquoise". PUI's closest match is "Dark Aqua". 

If I go with Legendary, they offer Dk Metallic Turquoise seat covers and door panels. However, the headliner, dash pad, and arm rest covers aren't offered in that same color. 

I'm wondering what the factory used? Was the dashpad, headliner, and arm rest covers possibly black or white on a car with a Turquoise interior?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

214-36 is Dark Turquoise for the seats and door center panels. The floor carpet and lower door carpet is called turquoise. The headliner whipcord perforated is called medium turquoise. Dash and dash pad would be turquoise as well.

Just don't make the big mistake of getting your seat stripes going the wrong way.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Torpedo. What did you finally decide or come up with? And who did you order from? I'm looking at a '65 Goat with the trim code of 214 (does not have the dash 36 you posted). Is the "dark metallic turquoise" a match for original? Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Whatever you do, go with Legendary covers and panels. They're the only ones that are identical in pattern and quality to the originals. The PUI seat covers don't even come close.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Legendary will send you sample patches, if that will help.


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm following this thread.........I have a 66 that is to have the Turquoise interior and all I find is mismatched colors............almost ready to go basic black.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Guys, be aware that on colored interior cars, it is not all the same color. The blue interiors, red interiors, turqoise, gold, etc., all have several shades of color. The seats, dash, dashpad, headliner, steering wheel, etc. all vary in hues a bit. This is normal, and how the cars were produced. What SHOULD match are the door panels, seat covers, and armrest bases.


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Guys, be aware that on colored interior cars, it is not all the same color. The blue interiors, red interiors, turqoise, gold, etc., all have several shades of color. The seats, dash, dashpad, headliner, steering wheel, etc. all vary in hues a bit. This is normal, and how the cars were produced. What SHOULD match are the door panels, seat covers, and armrest bases.


Thanks for identifyingthe correct parts to be the same color. Even taking pictures at car shows and off the web doesn't always give you the straight facts. :thumbsup:

I think you meant the armrest PADS.not the bases should be the same color. I ordered new bases and they are chrome............but the pads I got were white and then I had to dye them blue............

Cars being 50 years old with weathered paint are hard to get a full idea of their natural colors, especially when you remove a piece that has been hidden from the elements and hasn't seen daylight in the 50 years and then you get to see how beautiful the original paint really is. :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great call on the bases!!! Yes, I meant the _pads_!!!


----------

